# Duck quiz



## Mallard Man (Oct 13, 2006)

This is hard. I got 3 right my first try.

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/multimedi ... ks1/01.php


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

9/10, those marsh flies got me.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

6 out of 10. it is hard


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

6/10 damn those buflle heads


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

6 for 10 for me as well.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok so I am an average hunter 5/10... That is alot of flies...


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

6 outta 10 here! :-?


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

6 out of 10!


----------



## tshelmer (Oct 16, 2006)

7 out of 10, damn flies, smallest duck and fastest


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

Missed oldest duck, smallest duck and clutch size. I've only shot 2 or 3 bufflehead my entire life...are they really smaller than a GWT? Don't remember them being that small.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

went 7-10. Buffies are incredibly small.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

6 out of 10, dang, lol.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

6/10- I coulda swore green wing were the smallest!!!! im gonna have to check into this!!


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

Darn, 7/10 for me...and i aced Ornithology class...but that was 25 years and quite a few beers ago..._i thought Green-wings were the size of marsh __flies_, so i messed up two right there! Happy Holidays to all! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

6 out of 10.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hardly ever duck hunt, but I got nine out of ten, go figure. I missed the last one, but what land mass are they talking about. I know where the Prairie Pothole Region is at, but it raises 70 percent of the ducks where, the United States, North America, the world, what? I wonder if that number is current, I have been using it for years, but we have lost a great number of wetlands in the last 30 years in the Prairie Pothole Region, and half the native prairie. Most of the destruction is the southern portion of the PPR. The PPR of Iowa is a memory, and the same with southern Minnesota.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

6/10 as well for me


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Lol u guys are good i only got 3 out of 10. I got the fastest duck, what candas are sometimes called and, the first question whatever that was.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

8/10, flies? are you kidding me? i wonder how many biologists would get that one right. the pictures kind of give away some of the answers.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

6/10 Man I feel dumb with the ones I missed


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

7 out of 10...Sounds like my grades in High School-C!


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

First one to get a Ten on it. Boo Ya

Right! 2 times - Most ducks shed their body feathers twice a year. 
Right! Canvasback - they can travel upwards of 50 mph! 
Right! 10 - is the average clutch size of a mallard nest. 
Right! 29 Years 6 Months! - A Canvasback over 29-years-old is on record as the oldest. 
Right! Honkers - The numerous Canada's are often called "honkers". 
Right! 5,000-8,000 - Ruddy duck hens lay more than their own body weight in eggs each season and they must eat this number of marsh flies per hour. 
Right! Hen - The hen is the one that usually leads the pair back to the breeding grounds. 
Right! Bufflehead - The bufflehead is the smallest duck at approx. 13 in 6 in 11 oz. 
Right! Blue-winged teal - They sometimes travel as far as South America! 
Right! 70% - Approximately 70% of North American ducks are produced in the prairie pothole region.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

(CHEATER!!!!!)

j/k

Tell us did you read all these posts first or did you just take the test. I just took the test and could have done alot better if I would have read these post first.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I still think the Green Wing Teal is smaller than a Bufflehead! That is one I dispute! I can tell you their body is smaller in size from bird mounts I do!


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

6 out of 10!


----------



## ndsniper (Jan 8, 2007)

6 outa 10


----------

